# Installation "fehlgeschlagen" (hilfe)

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab ein neues Netbook (Asus 1001P) bekommen und versuche gerade Gentoo darauf zu installieren. 

Ich bin nach dem Handbuch vorgegangen, und es hat auch bis zum reboot alles sauber funktioniert.

Dann nach dem Neustarten komm ich drauf, dass ich weder die Ethernetkarte, noch die Wlankarte mit ifconfig angezeigt bekomme.

lspci + lsusb funktionieren auch nicht.

Ist die ganze Arbeit jetzt zunichte, oder kann man das noch retten?

Wenn ich mit dem Minimaliso boote, und "net-setup eth0" eingeb, zeigt er dass er das Modul: atl1c dafür braucht. Ich habe aber unter

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ nur scsi.

Danke im Vorhinein

LG Roland   :Sad: 

----------

## tuam

Hallo Roland,

noch ist nichts zunichte. Solange er noch von dem ISO bootet, kann man alles reparieren   :Wink: 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> lspci + lsusb funktionieren auch nicht.

 

Funktionieren nicht im Sinne von "command not found", oder gibt es andere Fehlermeldungen? Hast Du sys-apps/pciutils und sys-apps/usbutils installiert? 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mit dem Minimaliso boote, und "net-setup eth0" eingeb, zeigt er dass er das Modul: atl1c dafür braucht. Ich habe aber unter
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ nur scsi.

 

Das kannst Du in der Kernel-Konfiguration (make menuconfig) nachsehen und ggf. nachtragen

```
     -> Device Drivers

       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

         -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) (NETDEV_1000 [=y])

              < >   Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

sie funktionieren im Sinne von "command not found" nicht die hab ich wohl zu installieren vergessen.

Ich habe aber das problem, dass ich wenn ich vom minimal-iso boote und in /mnt/gentoo chroote, zwar die eth0-karte angezeigt bekomme, aber nicht einmal ein ping geht.

Im Kernel habe ich das angehakt, aber unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers habe ich noch immer nur scsi.

Ich hab jetzt von dem minimal-iso den ganzen ornder net (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net) auf einen usb-stick kopiert. Kann ich das einfach bei meinem System einfügen? Geht das dann mit modprobe zum einbinden (Im Net-Ordner ist eine datei: atl1c.ko) oder funktiniert das nicht, weil ich als kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 habe und die minimal-iso 2.6.31-gentoo-r6??

LG Roland

----------

## lxg

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> sie funktionieren im Sinne von "command not found" nicht die hab ich wohl zu installieren vergessen.

 

Dann musst Du, wie von tuam bereits gesagt, sys-apps/pciutils und sys-apps/usbutils installieren.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich habe aber das problem, dass ich wenn ich vom minimal-iso boote und in /mnt/gentoo chroote, zwar die eth0-karte angezeigt bekomme, aber nicht einmal ein ping geht.

 

Dass Du sie sehen kannst, ist doch schon mal super. Der entsprechende Abschnitt im Gentoo-Handbuch  (auch auf deutsch verfügbar) sollte Dir auch verraten, wie Du sie ans Laufen bekommst.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Im Kernel habe ich das angehakt, aber unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers habe ich noch immer nur scsi.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt von dem minimal-iso den ganzen ornder net (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net) auf einen usb-stick kopiert. Kann ich das einfach bei meinem System einfügen? Geht das dann mit modprobe zum einbinden (Im Net-Ordner ist eine datei: atl1c.ko) oder funktiniert das nicht, weil ich als kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 habe und die minimal-iso 2.6.31-gentoo-r6??LG Roland

 

Kernel und -Module verschiedener Versionen zu mischen, wird definitiv nicht funktionieren. Aber das Netzwerk hat mit SCSI ohnehin nichts zu tun.

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Im Kernel habe ich das angehakt, aber unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers habe ich noch immer nur scsi.

 

Hast du denn den Treiber wirklich als Module ([M] in make menuconfig) gebaut, oder fest in den Kernel einkompiliert ([*] in m m)?

Bei letzterem hast du kein Modul, das in /lib/modules stehen könnte  :Smile: 

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Im Kernel habe ich das angehakt, aber unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers habe ich noch immer nur scsi.

 

Ich nehme an, Du hast nach dem Anhaken compiliert und installiert oder genkernel laufen lassen? Dann solltest Du in den Startmeldungen sehen, dass die Karte erkannt wird (z. B. mit dmesg | less) und musst "nur noch" für eine funktionierende Verbindung sorgen.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

wie ich das Netbook hochgefahren habe hat er mir beim Starten angezeigt, dass die Netzwerkkarte eth0 nicht existiert.

ich habe dann folgendes gemacht:

ich habe im Kernel Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet Support auf <M> gesetzt und mit

make && modules_install 

den Kernel neu kompiliert.

Dann hab ich nach Handbuch folgenden Befehl ausgeführt. (Ist der notwendig? Was macht das?)

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

danach habe ich ihn neugestartet.

und er zeigt immer noch folgendes an:

```

Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

    dhcp

      network interface eth0 does not exist

      Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

auch unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ zeigt er nur scsi an. 

### Zitat von abschnitt von handbuch ###

Nachdem dann die Netzwerkkarte immer noch nicht funktioniert hat habe ich wieder vom minimal-iso gebootet auf /mnt/gentoo gechrootet und das ausprobiert.

mit ifconfig zeigt er eth0 an, aber ein ping an www.gentoo.org funktioniert nicht.

wenn ich ln -s net.lo net.eth0 eingeb sagt er folgendes:

ln: creating symbolic link 'net.eth0': File exists

oder soll ich auf meinem System (nicht nach chroot auf /mnt/gentoo vom minimal-iso) der Anleitung folgen?

Aja: Beim booten der minimal-iso zeigt er mir beim start folgendes an:

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: Unabdle to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -1

was bedeutet das?

LG Roland

----------

## lxg

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Dann hab ich nach Handbuch folgenden Befehl ausgeführt. (Ist der notwendig? Was macht das?)
> 
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

 

Hehe, das ist der allerwichtigste Schritt.  :Wink:  Der kopiert den frischgebackenen Kernel dahin, von wo aus der Bootloader ihn sich holen soll. Schau mal in Deine /boot/grub/menu.lst, dann sollte das klar werden.

Aber: Wieso i386? Das muss x86 oder x86_64 sein. (je nachdem, ob Du ein 32- oder 64-bit-System bauen möchtest). Hast Du eine Fehlermeldung bekommen wie cp: cannot stat `…': No such file or directory? Was sind die letzten ~15 Zeilen nachdem der Kernel fertig gebaut ist?

Und bitte poste mal die Ausgabe von

```
zgrep "L1C" /proc/config.gz
```

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> wenn ich ln -s net.lo net.eth0 eingeb sagt er folgendes:
> 
> ln: creating symbolic link 'net.eth0': File exists

 

Ok, dann existiert das schon, auch gut.

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> auch unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ zeigt er nur scsi an.

 

Hm, die Befehle sollten richtig gewesen sein   :Wink: 

Was sagen (im installierten System) uname und ls? Zeigt /usr/src/linux richtig und ist der Kernel auch gebootet?

```
# uname -a

Linux danielsrasepc 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 15 14:08:13 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# ls -l /usr/src

total 24

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jul 15 14:04 linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Apr 29 23:13 linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 May 13 13:29 linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jun 14 23:15 linux-2.6.34-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jul 14 20:55 linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jul 23 18:53 linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2

```

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein kurzer Hinweis:  *Quote:*   

> make && modules_install 

  sollte es nicht 

```
# make && make modules_install
```

 lauten?!

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

ich hätte eine blöde (?) Frage:

kann man den Text, den er nach eingabe eines Befehles in der Konsole anzeigt irgendwo abspeichern?

In dem Gnome-Terminal geht das über die Menüs, aber ich hab ja die Netzwerkkarte noch nicht installiert, da ist noch keine graphische Oberfläche oben.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

jetzt die Antworten auf die Fragen:

Wegen dem cp-Befehl:

ich habe, weil ich mich noch nicht soo gut auskenne nach dem deutschen Handbuch gearbeitet, und da steht unter "Kompilieren und Installieren" 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/eigener Kernel einfügen

Ich hab nachgeschaut: unter /usr/src/linux/arch habe ich ziemlich alle prozessorvarianten aufgelistet (x86, i386, ia64, ...)

@lxg

alle zeilen nach make && make modules_install

```
CHK   include/linux/version.h

CHK   include/generated/utsrelease.h

Call   scripts/checksyscalls.sh

CHK   include/generated/compile.h

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready (#3) <- Meinst du das???

Building modules, stage 2.

MODPOST 3 modules

INSTALL arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

INSTALL drivers/net/atl1c/atl1c.ko

INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

DEPMODE 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

```

Ich hab aber im Kernel keine Einstellungen verändert. Macht das was?

Ich habe im root-verzeichnis folgenden Befehl eingegeben und folgende Meldung erhalten.

```
# zgrep "L1C" /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

Ich habe mit nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst ein leeres Fenster, und er zeigt [New File]. Was mache ich da falsch?

@Daniel

```
# uname -a

Linux roland 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jul 23 13:20:11 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# ls -l /usr/src

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jul 23 12:13 linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jul 26 22:55 linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

@Josef

Ja, da hab ich mich verschaut. Entweder das, oder der cp-Befehl waren wohl die Ursache wegen dem fehlenden Treiber.

@lxg

Ich hab jetzt statt cp arch/i386/... 

```
cp arch/ix86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

```

eingegeben. (Steht ja eigentlich eh in der ausgabe beim kompilieren.)

Dann wahr plötzlich unter /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ ein Ordner net, mit meinem atl1c treiber, den ich dann mit

modprobe atl1c erfolgreich (keine Ahnung, es war sofort wieder der commandprompt da) geladen habe.

Was muss man eingeben, damit er das Modul beim booten lädt??

Bei ifconfig, hat er immer noch nur lo

Nach einem Neustart zeigt er mir beim booten folgendes an

```
Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

    dhcp

      Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: timed out

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

Ist das, weil ich nicht am Internet hänge?

Mit ifconfig zeigt er nur lo an, aber mit ifconfig -a auch eth0 und sit0.

Muss ich die Karte jetzt mit

ln -s net.lo net.eth0 aktivieren?

LG Roland

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> modprobe atl1c erfolgreich (keine Ahnung, es war sofort wieder der commandprompt da) geladen habe.

 

Keine Meldung   :Arrow:  erfolgreich

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was muss man eingeben, damit er das Modul beim booten lädt??
> 
> Bei ifconfig, hat er immer noch nur lo
> ...

 

Damit dürfte er die Karte erkannt und das Modul geladen haben, was Dir lsmod bestätigen wird. Der Symlink net.eth0 -> net.lo ist auch schon da. Jetzt solltest Du mal das Kabel einstecken  :Wink: 

FF,

Daniel

----------

## lxg

Vorab: Super, das sieht schon sehr gut aus.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ich habe, weil ich mich noch nicht soo gut auskenne nach dem deutschen Handbuch gearbeitet, und da steht unter "Kompilieren und Installieren" 
> 
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/eigener Kernel einfügen
> 
> 

 

Aua, dann ist das ziemlich veraltet.  :Sad: 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> @lxg
> 
> alle zeilen nach make && make modules_install
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, das ist die Stelle die ich meinte. Diese Zeilen zeigen an, dass das Bauen erfolgreich war.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich hab aber im Kernel keine Einstellungen verändert. Macht das was?

 

Naja, Hauptsache es klappt jetzt.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich habe im root-verzeichnis folgenden Befehl eingegeben und folgende Meldung erhalten.
> 
> ```
> # zgrep "L1C" /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

Ok, dann hast Du Deinen Kernel so gebaut, dass er die aktuelle Config nicht enthält. Wäre aber evtl. sinnvoll.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst ein leeres Fenster, und er zeigt [New File]. Was mache ich da falsch?

 

Nicht schlimm, dann ist es bei Dir menu.conf – menu.lst ist sowieso meist ein Symlink.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> @lxg
> 
> Ich hab jetzt statt cp arch/i386/... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der cp-Befehl hat mit dem Erscheinen der Module in /lib nichts zu tun. Aber evtl. hast Du ja doch was an der Kernel-Config geändert. Egal, jetzt geht's ja.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> modprobe atl1c erfolgreich (keine Ahnung, es war sofort wieder der commandprompt da) geladen habe.

 

Ja, das ist üblicherweise so. Wenn er nix sagt, war es ok. (Du kannst in solchen Fällen direkt danach echo $? eingeben; wenn es eine 0 gibt, war der Befehl erfolgreich.)

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Was muss man eingeben, damit er das Modul beim booten lädt??

 

Du musst es in /etc/modules.autoload.d einfügen. Siehe Doku.

Aber, mal ein Tipp von mir: Ich finde es unsinnig, auf einem maßgeschneiderten System Kernelmodule zu nutzen (außer in Ausnahmefällen): Die Hardware willst Du sowieso standardmäßig nutzen, warum soll sie dann nicht in den Kernel rein? Ich weiß nicht, warum die Leute immer empfehlen, solche Sachen als Module zu bauen.

Am besten Du gehst nochmal in die Kernel-config und baust den Treiber fest ein (das M in ein * ändern) und baust den Kernel neu (und dann wieder nach /boot/… kopieren). Dann wird der Treiber gleich mit dem Kernel geladen und Du brauchst keinen Autoload-Quatsch.

Bei ifconfig, hat er immer noch nur lo

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Nach einem Neustart zeigt er mir beim booten folgendes an
> 
> ```
> Starting eth0
> 
> ...

 

Super. Dann ist (a) das Modul schon geladen (vermutlich durch udev … Wahrscheinlich steht da was von „device initiated services … eth0“) und (b) das init-Skript schon ausgeführt worden, vermutlich aufgrund einer Abhängigkeit.

Dennoch wäre es sinnvoll, das init-Skript zum default-Runlevel hinzuzufügen:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Und das Kernelmodul würde ich wie gesagt fest einbauen. Dann musst Du Dich nicht darauf verlassen, dass udev oder ein anderer Dienst es für Dich lädt. Denn diese Dienste ändern sich mit der Zeit, und es kann passieren, dass Du Dich nach einem Update irgendwann wunderst, dass Deine Netzwerkkarte nicht funktioniert.

Dann musst Du nur noch Deinen Router so konfigurieren, dass er Dir eine DHCP-Adresse gibt.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ist das, weil ich nicht am Internet hänge?

 

Gegenfrage: Wo hängst Du denn dran? Router, DSL-Modem, … ?

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Mit ifconfig zeigt er nur lo an, aber mit ifconfig -a auch eth0 und sit0.

 

Klar, eth0 konnte nicht gestartet werden (sagt ja die Fehlermeldung oben).

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Muss ich die Karte jetzt mit
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.eth0 aktivieren?

 

Nee, den Symlink hast Du doch schon erstellt.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Aua, dann ist das ziemlich veraltet. 

 

Kann man das wo melden?

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, dann hast Du Deinen Kernel so gebaut, dass er die aktuelle Config nicht enthält. Wäre aber evtl. sinnvoll. 

 

Wie mache ich das? Muss ich da im kernel was ändern?

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht schlimm, dann ist es bei Dir menu.conf – menu.lst ist sowieso meist ein Symlink. 

 

Ich habe überhaupt keinen Ordner /boot/grub/

bei mir ist im Ordner /boot/ nur ein Eintrag: linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

Ich habe aber Grub verwendet.

 *Quote:*   

> Gegenfrage: Wo hängst Du denn dran? Router, DSL-Modem, … ? 

 

Ich nehm stark an das es nur ein Modem ist. (Die Router, die wir in der Schule konfigurieren schauen anders aus, und wir haben auch das Telefon über das Teil laufen. [Nicht VoIP])

rc-update -s zeigt, das net.eth0 schon mit default eingetragen ist.

Beim booten, oder wenn ich versuche die Karte mit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start zu starten, zeigt er: network interface eth0 does not exist. Eh wie oben.

LG Roland

----------

## lxg

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich habe überhaupt keinen Ordner /boot/grub/
> 
> bei mir ist im Ordner /boot/ nur ein Eintrag: linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

 

 :Laughing: 

Du hast vermutlich (der Anleitung entsprechend) bei der ersten Installation eine Partition für /boot erstellt und dann beim jeweiligen Neubooten nicht eingebunden. Das erklärt auch, warum Dein Netzwerktreiber mal funktioniert und mal nicht. Also bevor Du den neu gebauten Kernel nach /boot kopierst, musst Du natürlich die entsprechende Partition da einbinden.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich nehm stark an das es nur ein Modem ist. (Die Router, die wir in der Schule konfigurieren schauen anders aus, und wir haben auch das Telefon über das Teil laufen. [Nicht VoIP])

 

Dann finde es raus.  :Wink:  Ohne das geht's nicht weiter. Evtl. den Netzwerkadmin fragen.

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie mache ich das? Muss ich da im kernel was ändern?

 

In make menuconfig:

```
General setup  --->

    <*> Kernel .config support

        [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
```

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich nehm stark an das es nur ein Modem ist. (Die Router, die wir in der Schule konfigurieren schauen anders aus, und wir haben auch das Telefon über das Teil laufen. [Nicht VoIP])

 

Hat das Gerät eine Bezeichnung? Wie verbindest Du es mit dem Rechner?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

ich habe versucht mit 

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /boot
```

 die /boot-Partition zu mounten, er hat mir aber folgende Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt:

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'
```

Ich habe jetzt einfach wieder vom minimal-iso gebootet und mit chroot gearbeitet. Es hat jetzt alles soweit funktioniert, aber was muss ich einstellen, oder nachinstallieren, dass er ext2 erkennt? Für NTFS von Windows dürfte ntfs-3g das beste sein oder?

Ich hab jetzt den Kernel so geändert dass er die config in /proc/config.gz schreibt, und es funktiniert auch schön.

Router/Modem?

Ich hab nachgeschaut:

Ich verbinde mich mit dem Laptop per PatchKabel (RJ45).

Das Telefon hängt auch an dem Teil.

Es wird über die Telefonbuchse angeschlossen, und an der Schnitstelle am Gerät steht ADSL. Ich schließe daraus, das das ein ADSL-Modem ist!? (Ich bin aus Österreich. Keine Ahnung ob das einen Unterschied macht.)

Es steht keine Hersteller auf dem Gerät, aber es trägt die Kennung: "tilgin". Keine Ahnung was das sein soll.

Edit:

Tilgin ist ein Hersteller, ich finde aber auf der Seite keine Hinweise auf das Gerät. Unten steht: Tilgin vood oben, mit der Suche auf der Seite findet man auch nichts.

Aber im Prinzip ist das ja jetzt egal. Ich habe wie oben schon erwähnt mit chroot den Kernel kompiliert und nach /boot (jetzt wirklich) kopiert. Wenn ich mit eingestecktem Netzwerkkabel boote, funktioniert die Internetverbindung (Ping). Auch mit ifconfig wird die Karte angezeigt. Wenn ich aber ohne Kabelverbindung starte, (bei einem Netbook meistens der Fall.) 

Ich habe gelesen das das angeblich mit "ifplugd" funktionieren soll (Steht wenn mich nicht alles täuscht irgendwo im Handbuch.). Wenn das das richtige ist, wie instaliere ich das, wie richte ich es ein?

Wlan:

Ich hab jetzt pciutils und usbutils nachinstalliert.

Er zeigt mir bei lspci folgende zwei Einträge an:

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros Ar8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0) <- Das ist die LAN-Schnittstelle

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01) <- Ich schätze, das ist meine WLAN-Karte

```

Wie weiß ich, was ich im Kernel aktivieren muss, um die zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Muss ich die dann auch irgendwie mit ln -s?? aktivieren?

Kann man die mit Tastenkombination aus/ein-schalten lassen (Ich hab da mal was von rfkill gelesen.)

Edit:

Unter dem Akku steht folgendes:

Wireless Module: AW-GE112H

Dann kommt noch eine FCC-ID und eine IC-Nummer.

LG Roland

----------

## lxg

was bekommst Du bei ifconfig angezeigt? Wenn es wlan0 ist, musst Du net.wlan0 anlegen, wenn es eth1 ist, dann net.eth1 und so weiter. Die Konfiguration musst Du dann unter /etc/conf.d/net vornehmen und zwar für alle Netzwerk-Geräte in einer Datei!

Wenn Du oft unterwegs und in verschiedenen Netzwerken bist, kannst Du alternativ zu den init-Skripten (/etc/init.d/net.*) den NetworkManager nutzen. Mittels nm-applet bekommst Du dann auch eine schöne Möglichkeit, Deine Netzwerke (inkl. Funknetze, WPA, etc.) über ein grafisches Tool zu konfigurieren. Dazu gibt es eine schöne Anleitung im Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, dass ich die Wlan-Karte überhaupt nicht angezeigt bekomme. 

Was muss man bei einer WLAN-Karte konfigurieren? Steht da auch wo im Handbuch?

Ich hatte am anderen Notebook vorher WICD. Ist das das selbe wie der NetworkManager?

Und wie macht man das, dass sich die eth0-Schnittstelle aktiviert, wenn ich ein Kabel einstecke? Geht da ifplugd? Wie konfiguriert man das? Da hab ich nicht viel darüber gefunden.

LG Roland

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ich hab das Problem, dass ich die Wlan-Karte überhaupt nicht angezeigt bekomme. 
> 
> Was muss man bei einer WLAN-Karte konfigurieren? Steht da auch wo im Handbuch?

 

Du findest in der Kernelconfig bei den bekannten Stellen "Networking Support" und "Device Drivers" - "Network Device Support" auch Optionen zu Wireless. Darunter sind neben allgemeiner Aktivierung auch Einstellungen zu Atheros-Karten. Ansonsten solltest Du eine etwas ausführliche Ausgabe von lspci verwenden (-vvv).

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich hatte am anderen Notebook vorher WICD. Ist das das selbe wie der NetworkManager?

 

Ja

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Und wie macht man das, dass sich die eth0-Schnittstelle aktiviert, wenn ich ein Kabel einstecke? Geht da ifplugd? Wie konfiguriert man das? Da hab ich nicht viel darüber gefunden.

 

WICD könnte das auch handhaben.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo

Bei lspci -vvv kommt relativ viel Zeug, das ich nicht interpretieren kann, soll ich das reinkopieren? oder willst du genau was davon wissen. 

Da war bei mir eine Kategorie "Atheros Wireless Cards" unter Wireless Lan, dort hab ich alles angehakt, und den Kernel neu gebaut.

Jetzt zeigt er mir die WLAN-Karte mit "ifconfig -a" als wlan0 an, was mach ich jetzt?

LG

----------

## tuam

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Bei lspci -vvv kommt relativ viel Zeug, das ich nicht interpretieren kann, soll ich das reinkopieren? oder willst du genau was davon wissen. 

 

Das ist jetzt nicht mehr noetig - wlan0 ist ja da.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Jetzt zeigt er mir die WLAN-Karte mit "ifconfig -a" als wlan0 an, was mach ich jetzt?

 

Einen Wlan-Zugang haben und Networkmanager oder WICD benutzen. Alternativ kannst Du Dich auch mit der manuellen Konfiguration von wpa_supplicant herumplagen   :Wink: 

FF,

Daniel

----------

